# Ice Fishing in North Dakota



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

This week I took a drive up to Buffalo Lodge, Lake Darling and Rice Lake. there were a few houses out on Buffalo Lodge and Lake Darling. There were also a couple of pickups out on Buffalo Lodge. I think the ice was about 8" thick. One Lake Darling there were three houses down near the dam and one looked like it had sunk into the water. The ice is getting there but not thick enough for me yet. Rice Lake had nothing. I don't know if they ice fish on Rice Lake or not.


----------



## bighermHK45 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I know I am getting frustrated about not being able to drive out on the ice with my fish house (that I just bought). Hopefully, the ice will cooperate sooner, rather than later.

Herm


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I found it interesting that Lake Darling prohibited snowmobiles and 4 wheelers out on the ice. I'm sure that this time of the year it's a lot safer to pull a fish house on the ice with a 4 wheeler that to risk a pickup going through the ice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

8 inches is PRETTY SKETCHY for a truck. I'm always amazed what people will do.

I fished a lake this morning that had 12 inches - should be plenty for my atv/ice house.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

fished a slough today that had 50 yards shore to shore of open water in the middle. i was fishing on 6-7 inches and was still a bit nervous. crazy we are almost in jan. and we are still seeing open water and 6 inches of ice.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How was the fishing Norm?


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

We drove out to Audubon Friday morning and there were a few house out but not many. No vehicles. We talked to a couple of guys and they said that an ice house and a Suburban went through the ice at the upper end of the lake. They were trying to spot where they went down but couldn't see anything.


----------



## bighermHK45 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone know how thick the ice is on Lake Darling?? Itching to get my shack out there but need to gauge if I should buy a portable shanty in the interim if the ice thickness is not going to accommodate a truck pulling an ice house.


----------

